# Ball & Socket (locking Type) Source? Plasma Torch Plate Diy



## countryguy (Apr 28, 2015)

I'm going to offer that I know this is probably not something I should do, but I want to experiment and play with Fire ;-)  

I wish to mount my new plasma Machine Torch  30mm dia round by say 300mm long (OMG- I just went metric! Whoot! )
Mounting will be onto a 4" x 8" long aluminum plate.   Since I often wished I could 'tilt' the plasma tip to other angles on my old setup I thought I would make my own inexpensive POC torch holder setup to swap in/out as needed when this need arises.  

The problem:  Ball/Socket fasteners that lock!  I've been surfing up a storm. They must be out there.  Thoughts and suggestions welcome!     This just seemed like a fun way to go on what I thought would be a quick & flexible solution. 

What I want but in the UK and a bit out of reach.  Doable thought. 
http://www.springfixlinkages.com/en...-joints/lockable-ball-and-socket-joints/r3540

Too small (I think).
http://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/MM01

rubber ball setup at 1.5" ball. 
http://www.rammount.com/part/RAM-200-1U
http://www.rammount.com/part/RAM-202U-153



The Pic:


----------



## JimDawson (Apr 28, 2015)

http://www.patersonphotographic.com/benbo-ball-and-socket-heads.html

There are others out there.  I have one that would easily support a plasma torch, but there is no name on it.


----------



## RJSakowski (Apr 28, 2015)

countryguy said:


> I'm going to offer that I know this is probably not something I should do, but I want to experiment and play with Fire ;-)
> 
> I wish to mount my new plasma Machine Torch  30mm dia round by say 300mm long (OMG- I just went metric! Whoot! )
> Mounting will be onto a 4" x 8" long aluminum plate.   Since I often wished I could 'tilt' the plasma tip to other angles on my old setup I thought I would make my own inexpensive POC torch holder setup to swap in/out as needed when this need arises.
> ...


Some thoughts:  I have used the Ram B -202 (1") ball mount for a GPS on my fishing boat and a dash mount in my van.   An issue may be their construction,  The ball is rubber coated over aluminum.  The clamp is aluminum with a plastic knob. You may have some deterioration from heat.  Aside from that, the 1" ball holds well and there are a variety of mounting options.


----------



## Pontiac Freak (Apr 28, 2015)

I use the Ram Mounts all the time.  They work great!


----------



## countryguy (Apr 28, 2015)

Awesome to hear!!!!  And it does not seem very expensive.  I'll give it a go!   So appreciate the feedback from ya'll!   Gorgeous and Sunny 61' here in MI. 
   TGIS Thank goodness it's Spring!


----------



## kd4gij (Apr 30, 2015)

How about this? http://www.use-enco.com/CGI/INSRIT?PARTPG=INLMKD&PMPXNO=7911684&PMAKA=422-3492


----------

